# DIY Livery West Sussex/Hampshire



## rumble_bumble (17 March 2013)

I am looking for DIY Livery in the Petersfield/Portsmouth/Chichester area of Hampshire/West Sussex.  Must have 24/7 Turn out, Stabling not essential.  For 2 geldings, 17 hh Irish Draught/TB and 14.2hh Cob.


----------



## Meandtheboys (17 March 2013)

I am moving to this area next month and I don't think you will find it easy - I have struggled!!

This place might be a bit far away but do offer 24/7 grazing and seem lovely people -

www.lovesfarm.com


----------



## rumble_bumble (18 March 2013)

Thank you for your reply.  I know it seems to be impossible to find anywhere round here.  Livery yards are few and far between!  I have lived in the area for 20 years now and think I have approached every land owner with an apparently empty field and no one wants the 'hassle' of having horses!  We (husband and I) are just fed up having the boys on full livery nearly 20 miles from home.

The horses have lived out for the last 4 winters, are sensible types that do not trash fences or stabling, and will live out in a herd if necessary without any problems.  We do not have children and our dogs do not mix with the horses.  We like to keep ourselves to our selves, and are experienced owners (before the recession really hit hard we used to own a Tack Shop in Petersfield)


----------



## Toffee44 (18 March 2013)

I live in this area and have struggled from day one finding livery. I am on a yard with no facilities but have ok hacking. Expect to pay around £120 PCM for DIY


----------



## Toffee44 (18 March 2013)

Ring oldwick saddlery and there is this place that looks nice.
http://www.supremeequineservices.co.uk/

Where are you moving. Exactly?


----------



## rumble_bumble (18 March 2013)

Toffee44 said:



			Where are you moving. Exactly?
		
Click to expand...


We are living with my In-laws between South Harting and Compton.  Had to move from jsut north of Petersfield and have been trying to find something nearer to home for the last 2 years now!


----------



## Clava (18 March 2013)

rumble_bumble said:



			(before the recession really hit hard we used to own a Tack Shop in Petersfield)
		
Click to expand...

Tack and Toggs?


----------



## teapot (18 March 2013)

Toffee44 said:



			Ring oldwick saddlery and there is this place that looks nice.
http://www.supremeequineservices.co.uk/

Where are you moving. Exactly?
		
Click to expand...

Know the people who run it 

It's surprisingly limited between the A272 and the coast


----------



## Mudfukkle (20 March 2013)

What about Weston Farm at Weston, Petersfield? They have good hacking and an outdoor school. They can offer supported DIY. I haven't got a number but just pop in as you are local.

Or there is:

Woodcroft Farm, Chalton- hacking only

Wick Farm - hacking and outdoor school

Heberdens near Finchdean, I believe they have a small school. 02392 412344


----------

